# *FIX* for radio and electronics intermittently fluctuating on and off



## NewToMe (Aug 24, 2017)

I personally struggled with my cruze's radio, blower, and lights on the dash such as service stabilitrak, abs, and service engine soon light coming on/off then resuming back to normal function after a few seconds. 

It mainly did it at night and I couldn't figure out why so I took it to the stealership under warranty (huge hassle) and with no charge they could not duplicate the problem or find any issues or codes. 

When I brought it home and turned it off it sat for a couple of hours in the rain and I took it back out for a test drive and it was acting up like crazy. 

Realizing this was something to do with an electrical connection due to it being loose and letting moisture in. 

* BEFORE UNPLUGGING THE BATTERY AND PCM/FUSES JUST WIGGLE THEM AND MAKE SURE THEY'RE TIGHT*

1) Popped the hood
2) Disconnected - and + battery terminals
3) disconnected the PCM (?) not sure as I didn't have access to diagrams at the time although it had 3 connections on the computer left of the junction box and battery
4) disconnected all 3 connectors, cleaned them with connector cleaner and dielectric greased them
5) hooked them back up and made sure they were fully connected
6) connected battery terminals 
7) wiggled and inspected every visible and easy to reach connector in the engine bay

Of course this is all after I checked the fuses/relays and pushed them down... *some felt like they vibrated loose*

Anyways, I waited a month to post this to drive it in various conditions and times and the problem has not came back. 

Instead of tossing a BCM/PCM or any other expensive diagnosis/repair just try this and give it a shot! :wink:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The negative battery cable not creating a good ground due to poor construction is also a ridiculously common issue with these cars, but as you said, a loose cable will create all kinds of weird electrical issues as well. Thanks for the post.


----------



## NewToMe (Aug 24, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> The negative battery cable not creating a good ground due to poor construction is also a ridiculously common issue with these cars, but as you said, a loose cable will create all kinds of weird electrical issues as well. Thanks for the post.


Yeah I believe it's the one going to the chassis in front of the battery correct? Or are you talking about the battery terminal connector? If this happens again I'll have to look into the cable you're talking about


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NewToMe said:


> Yeah I believe it's the one going to the chassis in front of the battery correct?


Yes, the battery to ground connection.


----------



## NewToMe (Aug 24, 2017)

Ended up replacing my BCM and flashing with the MDI the most recent, up to date software. I did it for free and parts at a discount although if you want it fixed then it's gonna get up there in price for parts and labor.

This is not a common fix although it's been a while since my last post on this issue and no problems at all. 

Just a heads up to y'all!


----------

